# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono > خبر: اخبار مربوط به MonoDevelop

## Mehdi Asgari

نسخۀ بتای 2.0 آماده است.
ویژگی های جدید:
استفاده از GDB به عنوان دیباگر داخلی (هم دیباگ سورس ، هم باینری و هم اتچ به برنامه های اجرایی)
پشتیبانی بهتر و بیشتر از ASP.NET (و سازگاری با پروژه های VS2008)
ادیتور جدید با کلی ویژگی جدید (از جمله incremental search ، تم ، region ، vi keybinding و ...)
پشتیبانی از سینتکس C#‎ 3.0 در intellisense
XML Editor جدید (با auto-completion)
....

http://www.tirania.org/blog/archive/2009/Feb-19-1.html

----------

